# (WA) LR - HRCH Dudley the Duck Delivery Dog EIC Clear / Tri-Factor



## Rollo1002 (Jun 23, 2009)

*(WA) LR - HRCH Dudley the Duck Delivery Dog MH*

Dudley is a 5 year old who male available for stud. Earned his HRCH in August 2010 and earned his Master Hunter in 2013. 

Running Dudley is like holding on to the tail of a tornado he has lots of desire, and great marking and memory. He switches gears on blinds demonstrating compliance and control without bucking the system. While Dudley's tempermant in the field is fierce he fits into our family very well, doesn't mind lounging around the house, and the company of the kids.

(Sire) FC / AFC High Tech CEO (Gates)
(Dam) SHR Hunt's Bell
EIC: Clear
Hips: Good
Elbows: Normal
CNM: Clear
Tri Factored - BLK coat Genotype: Black - Hidden Yellow and Choc - EeBb
(Can breed with chocolates or yellow and produce that color.)


You can get more information here on his site http://dudleytheduckdeliverydog.info

Send PM with any additional questions.

You can find more information including a 5 generation pedigree, clearance numbers, and contact information here: 

http://huntinglabpedigree.com/studdog.asp?id=4659


----------

